# Tour de Suisse



## marcski (Jun 17, 2009)

A really cool picture from yesterday's stage at the Tour de Suisse:







That was from the final 12km (there were 28 km's before for a total 40 km climb) which, as you can see was over cobblestones. It contained 38 hairpin bends climbing 932m on that surface at an average gradient of 7.3%.

There was a total of just shy of 5000' m of climbing (yes that's 15,000'!) in today's stage alone.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2009)

I see snow, no one brought any skis?

That's a LOT of climbing!


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2009)

Those guys are from a completely different gene pool.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got a framed Graham Watson photo of this taken from a different angle. I hung it at our place at Mount Snow since it is mountains and it does have snow in the photo. . 
It's actually steeper than it looks in this shot!


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 17, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I've got a framed Graham Watson photo of this taken from a different angle. I hung it at our place at Mount Snow since it is mountains and it does have snow in the photo. .
> It's actually steeper than it looks in this shot!



Here's the photo I have of  PASSO DI STELVIO it may or may not be the same mountain pass. .
http://www.velogear.com/prodinfo.asp?number=P+GWPDS


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2009)

Different mountain. The one from the Tour de Suisse from my post was the San Gottardo.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 17, 2009)

marcski said:


> A really cool picture from yesterday's stage at the Tour de Suisse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY COW!!  And over cobblestones no less!!  Righteous!


----------

